
Google have locked down viewing of the Chromium MathML ticket - mindcrime
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=152430
======
mindcrime
They had disabled commenting on this ticket some time ago, but I find it
curious that now even view access seems to be restricted. Are they really that
determined to avoid dealing with this issue?

